# Filmscores w/ Classical/Nylon Guitar & Orchestra?



## gsilbers (Jul 3, 2011)

what scores feature nylon guitar?
or even you'alls music... 
im trying to get inspired on using classical guitar in a filmscore context. 

thx


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jul 3, 2011)

This isn't probably what you are looking for, but I love this cue! Go to about 1:20 to here the guitar, or just listen to all its greatness.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khdL5HNNkWc


----------



## bdr (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAAiYMgFcbw

Concierto de Aranjuez


----------



## CouchCow (Jul 3, 2011)

Mask and Legend of Zorro by Horner. If i'm not mistaken there's some classical guitar in the Babel, "The Holiday" and 3:10 to yuma soundtracks, might be predominantly acoustic guitar though.


----------



## wesbender (Jul 3, 2011)

There's quite a bit in Mission Impossible 2.

I think Gladiator has some sprinkled throughout as well.


----------



## midphase (Jul 3, 2011)

Here are a couple:

http://youtu.be/07c00XP2il0

and 

http://youtu.be/ra0XePKZh3s


----------



## re-peat (Jul 4, 2011)

*John Williams' "The River" *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRz8klQPBoo

*Bruce Broughton's "The Old Man And the Sea" *
(Unfortunately, this wonderful soundtrack is out of print and second-hand prices seem to be pretty high judging by the price quoted http://www.amazon.com/Old-Man-Sea-Bruce-Broughton/dp/B004FKF9ES (here). But if you'd like to hear some of it, I can post some clips.)

... and of course: the unbearably schmaltzy but effective "Claudia's Theme" *(Niehaus/Eastwood)* from *"Unforgiven"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf3mA6Qu ... re=related

Oh, and *Stanley Myers'* *Cavatina* from "The Deer Hunter".

_


----------



## handz (Jul 4, 2011)

John Williams - Stepmom OST - The Days Between - I really love this track!

(unusual film for Williams, I knowed the piece from the best of and i knowed the film but never realised that it is really "that" film the music belongs to)


----------



## david robinson (Jul 4, 2011)

the good, bad, ugly - Angel Eye's approaching the farm house.
j.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 4, 2011)

midphase @ Mon Jul 04 said:


> http://youtu.be/07c00XP2il0


On the money there. Let The Right One In has some beautiful guitar moments.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jul 4, 2011)

Listen to the works of Augustin Barrios Mangore. He was the greatest composer for the instrument IMO(as well as the opinions of many others...). Some of his pieces have been used in film as well as some games too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XAtud-zxKc



If your looking for inspiration on the instrument you will absolutely find it in his music. He is also a great study for melody and harmony as well. 



Ryan


----------



## impressions (Jul 4, 2011)

the best i've heard is mark knopfler's(the main guy from dire straits?) "the princess bride", it got some great simple orchestrations and melodies on the guitar, the most effective i've seen so far.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 4, 2011)

The score for Fool's Gold by George Fenton is also worth having a listen to!

EDIT: here's a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPRgz2Kxe7w


----------



## IvanP (Jul 4, 2011)

My favorites: 

Deer Hunter (Stanley Meyers): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6gpa8nUa70

And Unforgiven: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjSrIjabDRs


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jul 4, 2011)

Jerry Goldsmith's score to 'Under Fire' is one of my favourites and features Pat Metheny.


----------



## David Story (Jul 4, 2011)

re-peat @ Sun Jul 03 said:


> [and *Stanley Myers'* *Cavatina* from "The Deer Hunter".
> 
> _



The Cavatina is a textbook example, much imitated, with good reason.

This won GS his first Oscar:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzlTvDD-7ws

No matter how simple the notes, get the best guitarist you can.


----------



## jeffc (Jul 4, 2011)

Frida from Elliott Goldenthal

The Mission from Ennio Morricone has a few great cues with strings and classical


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 8, 2011)

Harry Gregson-Williams' score to Metal Gear Solid 3 (not a film, but a video game - I know!) features a nylon guitar in the main theme as a lead instrument.
Strangely enough, I can't think of anything else... Oo


----------



## Oliverorol (Jul 22, 2011)

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 soundtrack features Rodrigo y Gabriela. 

Check this out: http://youtu.be/ujUDQFYqnsU


----------



## Oliverorol (Jul 22, 2011)

Pirates Of The Caribbean 4 soundtrack features Rodrigo y Gabriela. 

Check this out: http://youtu.be/ujUDQFYqnsU


----------



## JMDNYC (Jul 22, 2011)

John Williams "Munich" has a beautiful guitar solo on "Avner's Theme" performed by Adam del Monte. Too bad they couldn't have had the other John Williams play the solo. That would confuse iTunes search results even more.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnigIeGt5VE


----------



## alphonse (Jul 22, 2011)

John Williams Munich - Avner's Theme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ELklBNXC1U _-)


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if John Williams has ever asked his arch-nemesis John Williams the guitarist to be featured in any of his scores?


----------



## david robinson (Jul 22, 2011)

GBU:
"Father Ramirez" cue.
best,
j.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 22, 2011)

IvanP @ Mon Jul 04 said:


> My favorites:
> 
> Deer Hunter (Stanley Meyers): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6gpa8nUa70
> 
> And Unforgiven: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjSrIjabDRs



these are my two faves personally. Deer Hunter being my first.


----------



## impressions (Jul 24, 2011)

for those lazy enough to not see this fine movie and realize what a great score it is-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dz9CK_qeyo

i don't think it's the real version of knopfler's playing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP5-qJSzDUg&feature=related (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP5-qJSz ... re=related)

so simple riff, yet so catchy it stayed with me years even before i was playing, not to mention thinking about film scoring.


----------



## mducharme (Jul 24, 2011)

Bajo Fuego from "Under Fire" by Goldsmith

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZCQ_WxVTe0


----------

